# Drip Cap or Drip Rail



## joe3534 (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm in the process of replacing facia board around my home. I've removed all of the existing facia board, however, much of the drip rail has been bent. I would like to remove the existing drip rail by using a putty knife to raise the shingles and a sawzall to cut the nails in order to remove the drip rail. My question is, can this be accomplished in this manner and could I slip a new drip rail under the existing shingles and secure it with roofing cement? Thanks for your input. This may also answer the previous post.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

What is the reason to replace the fascia?

Drip edge = drip rail


----------



## joe3534 (Nov 15, 2006)

Facia was replace due to damage from dry wood termites.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Do you have three tab style shingles?


----------



## joe3534 (Nov 15, 2006)

Dimensionals


----------



## North Country (Nov 5, 2006)

Shouldn't be a problem with the way your doing it.


----------



## mattflytx (May 25, 2007)

Hey Joe, how did it go with the roofing cement and drip rail, did it work? I am in the process replacing the facia on my house and am trying to figure out the best way to install a new drip rail.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

If Joe tried to remove his drip edge with a sawsall he may still be in the hospital.

Removal is usually done with a couple of flat bars. 

When you put back with new:
Try to get some nails in the top of the drip edge. Pre-drill a few holes might help. Lots of cement.

Use galvanized drip edge / it will take manhandeling much better then the AL.


----------

